# Specialized Allez sizing



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm looking into getting a Specialized Allez Sport (euro-version, should be the same frame as the US-ones?) And I'm kinda curious what size I should look for. 
I'm 171cm (5'7"), weigh in at about 70kg (155lbs) and my inseam is 77cm (30 1/3")
I usually like my mountainbikes longish for my size I guess, both of my last frames have had TT's just shy of 23"

As a reference I like the 53cm Bianchi Via Nirone frame (don't think they sell those in the US, but I think it's the exact same frame as featured in the US-only San Mateo and Giro-models) and I've had a couple of hours on a 49cm/size Small 2005 Merida Theorema 905 which also seemed to fit me well. Both these bikes have a horizontal TT in the neighborhood of 535mm (21"), but according to "old school" bikefitting rules my 77cm inseam should land me perfectly on the 50cm Allez with a 525mm TT (anyone know if this is "actual" or "horizontal"? The bike does have a rather sloped TT..) According to my previous experiences with roadbikes it seems my TT-pref should make the 52 the better bike. (atleast if the TT's in Spec.'s geometry charts are horizontal)

Heck, I'm getting more confused by the minute, even more for each sentence I write about this. :mad2: 

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated

It sure looks purdy in blue, though..


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm also 5'7" and about a 79cm inseam. My Allez Sport 05 is a 52cm frame and the fit is good. the shop did not have a 50cm to try so i don't really know how that would have felt. i did, however try a 54cm and i felt too stretched out. if possible, test both the 50cm and 52cm frames and see which feels best. HTH.

boon


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

Well.. Based on the above advice and some serious e-pondering and e-speculation I landed on the 52. Picked it up today and built it up, put on some decent pedals and when I got out of work I rode it the 10 miles back home. This bike rules! The steering is almost telepathic and very nimble. My 10 mile commute even includes a couple of short stretches of _pavè_ - worked like a charm through the pretty even cobbles.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

very very nice ride my friend, enjoy it.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Eccellente! Bella! Love that blue and white. I'm loving my new Specialized as well.


----------

